# VLC und Vollbild auf 2. Monitor



## Lonestare (17. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
habe ein Problem mit dem VLC PLayer 0.98
Ich habe einen LCD Fernseher am Rechner angeschlossen als 2. Monitor über welchen ich meist Videos schaue. Habe aber seit kurzem das Problem, dass wenn ich beim VLC das Video auf den Fernseher ziehe dann Vollbild ,kommt dieses auf dem 1. Monitor. Mit MediaPlayer geht es mit dem Vollbild, allerdings kann man beim VLC eben besser Seitenverhältnisse anpassen etc.
Hat jemand eine Idee?

Als Grafikkarte hab ich ne 4850 mit CCC 8.12

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## derlamer (17. Dezember 2008)

hey, ist ein bekanntes problem in der version 0.9.8a
du musst die gui vom video fenster entkoppeln.

die option findest du unter: extras -> einstellungen -> einstellungen zeigen: alle -> video. 
dort die option eingebettetes video deaktivieren, anschließend speichern und vlc neu starten, damit kannst du das video fenster an einen beliebigen monitor schieben und auf fullscreen setzen.

siehe auch den wiki eintrag hier


----------



## Lonestare (18. Dezember 2008)

Super, läuft. Vielen dank!


----------

